# Does DNP Affect Thinking



## WuMyster (May 25, 2016)

Signed up here since it seems like this is the most active forum on discussion on DNP.

Does DNP affect any mental thinking? Reason why I ask is because I left starting it too late. Summer will be approaching soon, but I have exams during this and next month. After that, the heat will hit and I (cannot take heat) do not want to add even more heat to myself. 

Thinking of starting right now so that I can get it done with.


----------



## Bigmike (May 25, 2016)

WuMyster said:


> Signed up here since it seems like this is the most active forum on discussion on DNP.
> 
> Does DNP affect any mental thinking? Reason why I ask is because I left starting it too late. Summer will be approaching soon, but I have exams during this and next month. After that, the heat will hit and I (cannot take heat) do not want to add even more heat to myself.
> 
> Thinking of starting right now so that I can get it done with.



Don't even try it during exams bro!

And if you wanna impress your professors look up the words: 

Effect and affect, very few people know the difference.


----------



## WuMyster (May 25, 2016)

Bigmike said:


> Don't even try it during exams bro!
> 
> And if you wanna impress your professors look up the words:
> 
> Effect and affect, very few people know the difference.



Yeah I think you're right. Exams are a once in a lifetime thing, I shouldn't potentially ruin my chances at doing well in them. I guess I'll just wait till winter. 

I'm 99.9% sure I've used it right....


----------



## monster-ish (May 25, 2016)

Dnp won't affect your thinking but it does raise internal temp which can make it uncomfortable in a classroom setting especially if you're consuming carbs


----------



## Iron1 (May 25, 2016)

DNP can affect memory and cognitive ability for some.

It's more of a side effect of the fatigue caused by shitty, sweaty sleep and overall fatigue than anything.

You affect an effect.


----------



## WuMyster (May 25, 2016)

monster-ish said:


> Dnp won't affect your thinking but it does raise internal temp which can make it uncomfortable in a classroom setting especially if you're consuming carbs



Thought about this but exams done early in the morning (still cold in the mornings) and I won't have eaten much (or anything) at that time. 



Iron1 said:


> DNP can affect memory and cognitive ability for some.
> 
> It's more of a side effect of the fatigue caused by shitty, sweaty sleep and overall fatigue than anything.
> 
> You affect an effect.



Yeah getting no sleep could really mess me up for some of them. 

Thanks guys for the info. I will hold out for another 4-5 months.


----------



## Bigmike (May 26, 2016)

WuMyster said:


> Yeah I think you're right. Exams are a once in a lifetime thing, I shouldn't potentially ruin my chances at doing well in them. I guess I'll just wait till winter.



That would be best, whilst it would have the desired effect of helping you lose weight, it can also affect a short attention span,dizziness,short temper etc. Etc. Due to high body temperature and the tendency towards dehydration that comes with the metabolic uncoupling integral to DNP

Some people handle it well, some can barely function on it. Best to wait for a less crucial time in your life. Like you said, exams are once in a lifetime. I wouldn't bother if I didn't care bro, I hope you do (or don't do in this case) what's in your best interest.

Good luck on the exams bro

Edit: I was being mildly fecetious in regards to affect/effect, in the context of cognition/emotions affect refers to the way you carry yourself, facial expressions,tone of voice etc. Indicative of emotional state.


----------



## MS1605 (May 26, 2016)

Does it affect thinking? Yea, it makes me THINK im hungry, non stop.

Seriously though, I was on it through EMT school and during my NR test and didn't have any problem but YMMV.


----------



## WuMyster (May 26, 2016)

MS1605 said:


> Does it affect thinking? Yea, it makes me THINK im hungry, non stop.
> 
> Seriously though, I was on it through EMT school and during my NR test and didn't have any problem but YMMV.



Thanks for the info. My plan was 200mg for roughly a month. But if I go for 400mg for around 2/3 weeks, I will have finished the cycle before my hard papers. I'll give it some thought and come to a conclusion by tomorrow I think.


----------



## harry12 (Jun 16, 2016)

Steer clear during exams - I have a very foggy head!


----------



## WuMyster (Jun 16, 2016)

harry12 said:


> Steer clear during exams - I have a very foggy head!



I'm 21 days into DNP and no issues with exams.


----------



## Madocks (Jun 16, 2016)

Im 11 days in and would hate to do an exam


----------

